
Confusing the Map with the Territory in Software Development - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Map-And-Territory-Risk
======
bobm_kite9
Hi, author here.

This is a page from the Risk-First project, which has had some interest on HN
before. This page is about the mistakes we make within development teams
confusing our internal mental model of the world with reality.

I hope it's of interest. Feel free to ask anything.

~~~
speedplane
I'm not sure I understand the point of this article, other than to say - in a
long-winded way - that sometimes people are wrong.

~~~
bobm_kite9
That could be the TL;DR, I guess.

Also, machines, agents, processes, organisations, whole markets... any time we
have an information-based model of the world which we use to interact with
reality.

As a whole, I am trying to categorise different risks that we face on software
projects, and explain why they are there.

Map and Territory Risk being one of them.

------
gameface
Discussed a bit a few weeks back on HN, perhaps?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19084102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19084102)

